# nrk nett-tv

## andip

Heisan,

Jeg har i lengre tid slitt med å få nrk nett-tv til å funke. Har prøvd en del forskjellige ting, men får det ikke til. Får bare beskjed i firefox at "additional plugins needed".

Noen som har en "oppskrift" på hvordan jeg kan få dette til å funke?

----------

## kallamej

1. emerge -av gecko-mediaplayer

2. ??

3. Profit

----------

## andip

Suksess!!

Takker og bukker. Jeg har vel som vanlig ikke vært flink nok til å lete etter en løsning, da dette forslaget ditt var temmelig enkelt men.. Nå virker det ihvertfall, selv om det har noen quirks  :Smile: 

EDIT: Vel, jeg var litt for rask med å være fornøyd der er jeg redd  :Wink: 

De aller fleste programmene ser ut til å plutselig stoppe, uten mulighet til å sette de i gang igjen, med mindre jeg starter programmet på nytt. 

Det positive er at jeg som regel nå "kommer langt nok", til å få tak i den faktiske url'en som jeg så kan starte med vanlig mplayer i en terminal.

----------

